# Genetic based sicknesses



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi I wan't to learn something about genetic based sicknesses connected with color gens.

I sadly can't found many informations about this in germany.

The only things I could read abount is that Ay causes overweight.
And I read on one webside that satin and color point beige causes a weak imunsystem (specialy the combination of both).

Does anyone have some more informations for me?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Look up varigated, it's lethal dominant gene and babies born with two copied are white and die with in a certain amount of time if not culled. Something to do with lacking or not being able to absorb something.

Also dominant red is lethal dominant but there ment to die and be reabsorbed in the uterus.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> Look up varigated, it's lethal dominant gene and babies born with two copied are white and die with in a certain amount of time if not culled. Something to do with lacking or not being able to absorb something.
> 
> Also dominant red is lethal dominant but there ment to die and be reabsorbed in the uterus.


Thanks but I wasn't looking for the lethal faktor itself, I was looking for other sicknesses like this with the satin (if this information is true)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Tally said:


> Hi I wan't to learn something about genetic based sicknesses connected with color gens.
> 
> I sadly can't found many informations about this in germany.
> 
> ...


There are no health issues with satin or CPB whatsoever. The breeder who said that may have had issues with their specific line but it is not inherent in those varieties at all.

Megacolon is related to variegated and pied mice.

Sex-linked brindle bucks can't absorb copper and usually die by the age of two weeks if not culled. The gene is Mobr.

Avy brindle is linked with obesity.

Are these the sort of things you mean?


----------

